# Looking to Dig along local Creek



## Lesley1979 (Dec 16, 2018)

As I mentioned before, I am really new to digging and have started all beginners research but I have found that it is more rewarding to just go with the moment, the location, and I have found some really amazing finds. I need help though as to digging near creeks. I live near a Creek and have walked along the side in marsh, wet, tree lined areas and without digging have found old Clorox Jugs, few amber bottles, but my question is what is the best way of digging in areas such as the one I mentioned. We have had so many Hurricanes along the Eastern Seaboard and Eastern NC, I wonder if it would be worth the time. Thanks!


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 16, 2018)

Well for one thing, I wouldn't dig in a random area. I have found some old bottles just like you have, mostly surface creek finds. I also had the pleasure of digging a trash pit, and that's where you want to go. As to how you find one, I'll let the others explain cause I can't. There are a lot of options to choose from besides creek and trash pits. I hope you find some goodies! And when you do, post the pics!


----------



## RCO (Dec 16, 2018)

there is no harm in looking , never know what you might find . the storms and hurricanes might of actually unearthed or moved things which had been hidden for some time . often things are found after such storms


----------



## BottleDragon (Dec 16, 2018)

It would help to know where old houses were located and if the back of the properties intersected with the creek. Even if you don't know that, simply find the oldest stand of trees along the creek, then look for evidence of a trail leading to that area. The dump site would be somewhere nearby, usually on a slope. It may be hard to figure out at first, but once you find it, it will make sense.


----------



## RickNC (Dec 16, 2018)

I'm also in Eastern NC and could assist if interested.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 17, 2018)

As BottleDragon said, look for hillsides. I noticed that people would dump over hills to "hide" all the garbage so that people don't notice as well. Out of sight out of mind I suppose. Might be able to figure out where to dig by metal detecting. Since old bottles also had metal caps and fasteners too.


----------



## Tigrdog1 (Dec 22, 2018)

I noted in larger creeks you sometimes will see bottles and glass shards washing out of the side of the bank.  I ran into Hutchinson bottles actually sticking out of a bank and knew right where to dig!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Dec 28, 2018)

GREAT advice, Tigr!  I'm always watching the creek banks looling for shards, or debris indicating a dump.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 29, 2018)

Like Tigrdog said, I've found trash piles by spotting a bottle sticking out of the bank, and although it was a nice little spot, it wasn't the only source of bottles.  If you find them in the creek, take note of where you tend to stop finding items as you move upstream.  Look closely at the banks in these areas, maybe even do some probing along these stretches and you might find the major source of where those bottles found in the creek are coming from.


----------



## Tigrdog1 (Mar 24, 2021)

Just an after thought here.... creeks running through old town sites, near old churches .... sand/gravel piles in creek bends as well as washes / holes.  I pulled out a Christmas coke from my home town of Ackerman, Miss. in the middle of a pasture creek under a log where old bricks and rocks had collected.  Watch for moccasins!!!


----------



## Roney (Mar 24, 2021)

Lesley1979 said:


> As I mentioned before, I am really new to digging and have started all beginners research but I have found that it is more rewarding to just go with the moment, the location, and I have found some really amazing finds. I need help though as to digging near creeks. I live near a Creek and have walked along the side in marsh, wet, tree lined areas and without digging have found old Clorox Jugs, few amber bottles, but my question is what is the best way of digging in areas such as the one I mentioned. We have had so many Hurricanes along the Eastern Seaboard and Eastern NC, I wonder if it would be worth the time. Thanks!


If there are steep banks check them out. People used to dump down hills. Also try probing sandy or clay areas in the bed.


----------



## Bottleluver (Mar 24, 2021)

What I did when I was trying to find a dig site around me was look for some broken glass at first and eventually that led me to an old dump full of bottles if I find broken glass I always look around because that means there could be bottles around


----------



## willong (Jan 5, 2023)

sandchip said:


> Like Tigrdog said, I've found trash piles by spotting a bottle sticking out of the bank, and although it was a nice little spot, it wasn't the only source of bottles.  If you find them in the creek, take note of where you tend to stop finding items as you move upstream.  Look closely at the banks in these areas, maybe even do some probing along these stretches and you might find the major source of where those bottles found in the creek are coming from.


Just like placer miners trying to suss out location of float gold that washes down into a stream. Next step: find the lode!


----------

